# Driver license



## Skywalker (May 20, 2010)

I did it, I got my driver license today!

I still can't believe it .. It feels so weird

It took me two years to work up the courage to do the final test, and then tree times before I actually succeeded, but I did it! And I didn't give up no matter how bad I felt after every time I failed.

Mihi, I never have to go back to that place again, with their creepy "relaxing" small talk and scary guys staring at me while I'm driving!

So to sum things up since this is the "Triumphs Over Social Anxiety"; I Just faced my worst phobia, people staring and judging me (literally), and I survived. No trowing up, no fainting or panic attacks (at least not in public). 

This is a good day


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations! I imagine you feel somewhat liberated.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Hooray! Enjoy!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey, congrats!
It's really inspiring to read this, actually, because I'm practicing my driving and studying for the knowledge portion. I'm hoping to my license sometime in the next month or so. 
I bet it feels really liberating; _that's_ what I'm most looking forward to.


----------



## thatoddquietgirl (May 3, 2010)

good job!! i am planning to take the road test this summer... i really hope i pass!!


----------



## Skywalker (May 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

And yes, it's very liberating. Not having to take the bus everywhere and being able to get away when the house gets stuffy.

*Miss Meggie* and *thatoddquietgirl*; Good luck with your tests! And try think positive, cause it dosen't matter if you make it on one try or ten. You'll still have the same kind of license as everyone else in the end. (That's what my godfather told me when I went emo on him after my second fail :roll)


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats.  No more risky tauntaun outings now that you can drive a snowspeeder.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

lol
I passed my knowledge test when I was 16 but didn't try the road test until a couple of years later. I did the road test 3 times and failed for the most stupid reasons every time. For the past 2 years I've been basically driving EVERY DAY without a license and I've never gotten a ticket or got into an accident haha 
I don't know why they make it so damn difficult! If you don't do EVERYTHING perfectly you fail. My driving is great b/c I've been driving since I was 13-14.
I'm gonna try again this month though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats! :clap


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good for you! I know the feeling, I was so nervorus for my road test that I started making extremely stupid mistakes on it. Luckily, I pulled myself together and passed it. I was just so relieved that I didn't have to take it again!


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm actually in pretty much the exact same situation right now. I failed my test three times last year, took it today and passed!


----------

